# Soft-Touch fix...PlastiDip?



## Fleethammer (May 13, 2010)

The rubbery soft-touch interior pieces in vdubs starts to peel after a while. my interior panels are all in great shape so rather than buy new ones, I would prefer to fix what i have. anyone tried PlastiDip in a rattle can as a way to fix peeling soft-touch interior parts like steering column covers, trim ring around the shifter, etc???


----------



## rcbaker (Aug 13, 2009)

I just used an SOS pad and rubbing alcohol to get all the rubber off and it came out great


----------



## MarksManB (Jul 2, 2002)

rcbaker said:


> I just used an SOS pad and rubbing alcohol to get all the rubber off and it came out great


Similiarly, I used rubbing alcohol, but no scrubbing pad. Took forever, then i wet sanded up to 1000 grit and then polished with Meguirs PlastiX. I've used it only on the driver and passenger inside door handles and it came out super glossy. Although the beige peices are slightly different colors under the soft touch. I'm moving on to the center console and maybe the steering column next. 

I think Armor All killed my soft touch more than anything.


----------



## DubFan66 (Mar 14, 2007)

I've used armorall cleaning wipes (only cleaning wipes) since day one when i bought my car new from dealership, 6 years later starting to get same peeling on interior parts. I think with time its bound to happen anyways, im looking into vinyl carbon fiber to cover all pieces.


----------



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)

3m dinoc matte black from ECS tuning worked well for me.


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

i did an sos pad a well to all the pieces covered with soft touch.

it has a kind of brushed look now, 800000x better then the soft touch imo.


----------



## yoshimi (Oct 7, 2010)

I tried the SOS pad after reading this and it worked great! It didn't take that long either and it looks so much better


----------



## Fleethammer (May 13, 2010)

I tired SOS pad, but couldn't get the plastic cleaned properly afterward, so instead of having a brushed look, it just looked scratched up. Ended up spraying it with a can of plastidip since it couldn't possibly look any worse than it did and now it looks great. Almost OEM.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jul 9, 2010)

Have pics of how the plasticdip spray looks? This would be great to have pictures of since Im sure almost everyone's soft touch crap is coming off.... mine included...

J.


----------



## Fleethammer (May 13, 2010)

Sure, out of town till next week, then I'll post some up.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool thanks. I noticed that the plastic under the coating looks like regular textured plastic. But Im afraid, as ofthers have found out, that after scrubbing it off, the surface might get a littl emessed up. 

So having a nice easy to apply substitute for the OEM finish would be tops. 

J.


----------



## mymk4717 (Jun 18, 2010)

The mk4 diy thread says: 
- fingernails take it off tediously 
- a flathead screwdriver with the tip covered in electrical tape so you don't scratch the plastic 
- fine grit (800-1000) takes it off with minimal texturing/scratching 

I've done all the doors with my ghetto screwdriver tool, and almost the whole center console in the past week, little bit at a time. Just tedious, that's all.


----------

